# Chumming question



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

What are some of your favorite recipes for chum ? I am fairly new to the saltwater fishing scene but spent MANY years slaying cats, bass, and crappie and the best chum I have EVER seen was ground up corn maze, placed in a five gallon bucket with strawberry bannanna instand jello, add water then place out in the sun for about 4 or five days, NEVER EVER EVER open it untill you get to your fishing hole, WHEWWWWWWWWWWWWW, stinks to high heaven, then get to your hole stab bucket about fifty times with an icepick weight her down and drop, come back about 8 hours later and TEAR the fish up !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

sorry guys put this in the wrong place.


----------

